# Help Needed - Looking to hire a diet?training guru



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Ive been dieting for a long time and used to weight 27 stone im probably about 17 at the minute abougt 20-25% bodyfat. I want to slim down and get in reasonable shape but cant do it alone. Ive worked with a prep coach in the past and had great results I was looking to find a UK based online coach who can help write diets ad workouts etc Im obviously willing to pay for this advice can anyone recomend anyone on here?

Cheers in advance


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

What can they provide that you cant do yourself with some research?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

JimboSlice said:


> What can they provide that you cant do yourself with some research?


stupid comment mate, lots of us use coaches and this fella wants to, dont see the problem

some people like to switch off and follow orderds thatll work rather than chopping and changing methods


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been using Pscarb a moderator on this forum and seen some fantastic results, also check out CJ's journal, he also uses Paul.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JimboSlice said:


> What can they provide that you cant do yourself with some research?


Thet provide a different angle, a structure and a mentor who for some ( myself included ) is priceless.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dutch Scott .


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

It keeps me motivated and on track how much does he charge Milky? What does he provide diet training etc? Do you just send pics through each week to make adjustments??


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> Dutch Scott .


Who?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

JimboSlice said:


> What can they provide that you cant do yourself with some research?


I responds better and find it much easier and have less to worry about if I simply have to follow orders my motivation is awful ATM I think this will be the kick up the back side I need


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor25 said:


> It keeps me motivated and on track how much does he charge Milky? What does he provide diet training etc? Do you just send pics through each week to make adjustments??


Cost is down to hi mate, l cant really say what he charges different individuals.

Paul provides e mails, diets, training routines etc and his mobile number for thos moments your struglling.

He also monitors you on a weekly basis.

You have to realise Paul has competed for 20 yrs, is a qualified NABBA judge and has prepped many many people.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

also as C.J said in his thread being accountable to someone other than yourself makes a world of difference to a lot of people.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cost is down to hi mate, l cant really say what he charges different individuals.
> 
> Paul provides e mails, diets, training routines etc and his mobile number for thos moments your struglling.
> 
> ...


Thanks man do you have his email address?


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> stupid comment mate, lots of us use coaches and this fella wants to, dont see the problem
> 
> some people like to switch off and follow orderds thatll work rather than chopping and changing methods


I didnt say he shouldnt use a coach, by all means go for it. But im just curious as to why he would pay for someone to formulate him a diet when he could do it himself with a bit of research? Obviously I understand for the members competing who need the best conditioning it would be beneficial, but for a guy just looking to lose some weight/bodyfat Im not convinced.

But hey, each to their own


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks man do you have his email address?


Just pm him on here mate, tell him l put you onto him.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/pscarb/


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Jimbo what's the difference just cos I'm not stepping on stage dosent mean I don't want the best advice possible to reach my fitness goals an tweak things to keep things going in the right direction.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just pm him on here mate, tell him l put you onto him.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/pscarb/


Thanks mate will do what results you had working with him?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Also thought I'd congratulate you for losing 10st m8, that already show's hard work and determination. I think with the right help you will reach your goals easily.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor25 said:


> Thanks mate will do what results you had working with him?


dropped nearly 3 stone, look better than l have in yrs, feel fitter and really looking forward too keeping things going.

If you want real inspiration, check out CJ's journal, the man looks fu*king awesome !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

JimboSlice said:


> I didnt say he shouldnt use a coach, by all means go for it. But im just curious as to why he would pay for someone to formulate him a diet when he could do it himself with a bit of research? Obviously I understand for the members competing who need the best conditioning it would be beneficial, but for a guy just looking to lose some weight/bodyfat Im not convinced.
> 
> But hey, each to their own


I said this when Milky was thinking of using someone,but seeing how well he has done since going with Pscarb,think ive changed my mind ,sometimes some people need to answer to others or put trust in others to get where they want if that makes sense ...And for milky its been the best thing he has done as he will tell you himself

Edit just seen your post above milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> I said this when Milky was thinking of using someone,but seeing how well he has done since going with Pscarb,think ive changed my mind ,sometimes some people need to answer to others or put trust in others to get where they want if that makes sense ...And for milky its been the best thing he has done as he will tell you himself
> 
> Edit just seen your post above milky


Cheers man,

For me iuts about STRUCTURE, having to answer to someone and doing something new is awesome !


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cheers man,
> 
> For me iuts about STRUCTURE, having to answer to someone and doing something new is awesome !


Yea thats what i like Im a creature of routine


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I think if I had suitable funds to hire someone I would in a heartbeat, I see it only as a good thing, I've missed training sessions and meals sometimes because real life gets in the way (work/kids etc) and the only person I've let down is myself in the end, I think when you have to answer to someone else you become a bit more engrossed so as not to let down whoever's providing the help. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Breeny said:


> I think if I had suitable funds to hire someone I would in a heartbeat, I see it only as a good thing, I've missed training sessions and meals sometimes because real life gets in the way (work/kids etc) and the only person I've let down is myself in the end, I think when you have to answer to someone else you become a bit more engrossed so as not to let down whoever's providing the help. That's what I think anyway.


totally agree mate


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

heres my transformation pics Breeny to prove Im not talking bollocks

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/111661-11-stone-lost.html


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

is cj's journal called "cj's journal" cant seem to find it lol inquisitive to read it now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also add l am loving my training, loving the mirror and loving how l feel ATM so just to re itterate the best money l have spent regarding training !


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> heres my transformation pics Breeny to prove Im not talking bollocks
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/111661-11-stone-lost.html


Fooking awesome m8, well done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Daggaz said:


> is cj's journal called "cj's journal" cant seem to find it lol inquisitive to read it now


Look in the competitors section of the journals mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/189765-cjs-first-prep-leeds-plymouth.html

there you go, last few pages have some great pics.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/189765-cjs-first-prep-leeds-plymouth.html

should be it here, sorry to post a link in your thread Taylor but the journal might be good inspiration for you to. :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Fooking Hell CJs ripped Id love to get near to that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor25:3381764 said:


> Fooking Hell CJs ripped Id love to get near to that


Thats 2 of us mate.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Thats 2 of us mate.


Your well on the way judging by your progress mate I've PM pscarb just waiting for a reply


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Look in the competitors section of the journals mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/189765-cjs-first-prep-leeds-plymouth.html
> 
> there you go, last few pages have some great pics.


Wow some good transformation there like as well as some hard work went into it.

Just want to ask do u have to be in a position to train with these guys (pacarb,Dutch ect) directly, like do u have to be face to face or can they manage you over the phone and emails ??

I really could do with something like that as a good kick up the rear and if I have someone who really knows there sh!t mentoring me and giving me orders I really believe I could gain better results as I work better in strict controlled environments.

I do plan on using AAS at some point in the next year but I do actually believe with the right guidance I still have a lot of natural gains in me and would rather spend money learning from these guys before I dabble in the dark side.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the other thing that would hold me back is that anyone I hire would say eat your veggies, and I hate em all and wont eat them.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Breeny said:


> I think the other thing that would hold me back is that anyone I hire would say eat your veggies, and I hate em all and wont eat them.


Man up lol few greens are t gonna kill you you'll learn to like them in time


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

it's a pyschological thing m8, they were forced on me as a kid and I really dont like em, but the forcing has for my mind just made em untouchable,


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Breeny said:


> it's a pyschological thing m8, they were forced on me as a kid and I really dont like em, but the forcing has for my mind just made em untouchable,


I'm sure there'd be ways round it without veggies m8 if vegetarians can do it then you can without greens I'm sure


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Jimbo what's the difference just cos I'm not stepping on stage dosent mean I don't want the best advice possible to reach my fitness goals an tweak things to keep things going in the right direction.


Well said dude.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Any other ideas guys Pscarb can't do it due to prepping himself and he wouldn't have the time which I appreciate as most would have taken my money and gave half their efforts!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Any other ideas guys Pscarb can't do it due to prepping himself and he wouldn't have the time which I appreciate as most would have taken my money and gave half their efforts!


Dutch Scott is available at the mo I think I am looking to work with him in the near future, check out racks journal #epic!!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Daggaz said:


> Dutch Scott is available at the mo I think I am looking to work with him in the near future, check out racks journal #epic!!


Yea I've signed up for two months with Dutch hoping to get started ASAP!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Taylor25 said:


> Yea I've signed up for two months with Dutch hoping to get started ASAP!


Good good looking forward to seeing ur results.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Daggaz said:


> Good good looking forward to seeing ur results.


I'm starting tomorrow been food shopping for everything this afternoon! I'm going to start a journal so I'll post the link on here would be good to have some followers/supporters


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

My new thread starting with Dutch tomorrow follow guys be great to have some support!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/192108-working-dutch-my-journal.html#post3421732


----------

